# Other Pets > Horses >  Sorry more pictures! I swear the filly gained 200 pounds!

## SlitherinSisters

She's huge!!! I was working with her in the round pen because she was wound to the gill. Man she was a pain. We had a family cook out that evening. 

My sister on her horse talking to our cousin 


Walking the filly up for pictures, her name is Tora



Ignore my slouching sister, and my apparent lack of saddling skills  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


On her big mare


Daughter and mom (the horses) My mom just made fun of my sisters boots and shorts


Poor Bonnet got left behind


Out to the hay field




She had just tried taking off on me, I was telling her to knock it off. Look at the butt on her! No mistaking that she's a quarter horse!


Now for our bareback trail ride  :Very Happy:  


Old Bonnet is so pretty  :Razz: 




Princess is huge!


Off to hit the trails!

----------


## spygirl

You have such pretty horses! So jealous!

Just one more year and I'll be back in the country...  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

